# SW 460 Wow!



## Raylan (May 18, 2013)

I was at the range today thoroughly enjoying myself when I hear a deafening boom next to me. The guy next to me was shooting a Smith and Wesson 460XVR. After chatting awhile, he smiled and asked if I wanted to "take her for a little dance". Of course I said yes, and one shot was all I needed. The concussion and fireball from this thing was huge. The entire line of shooters stopped to see what this guy was shooting. The gun holds five, but needless to say all you need is one hit.:smt023


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

You should buy one. There fun to hunt hogs with.


----------



## JohnFM (Apr 13, 2013)

I've had the 8 3/8" model for a while, got a Burris 2X7 mounted on it.
A heavy monster, but some gun


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

I have a Ruger Super Redhawk .454 Casull and with full power loads is a handful. 

I'm sure the 460 is even more of a handful. 

Paul


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Stengun,,,have you ever thought about getting your RedHawk ported? 

I have the Taurus Raging Bull 454 thats ported and I can shoot it with one hand..........


----------



## retired_diver (Jun 22, 2013)

The largest cal I've shot is a 454 Casull in a Ruger. I have a 4" sw629 and it kicks alot being so light. If the 460 kicks what about the SW500? That must be double WOW.


----------

